# PC Games 3/12 mit Risen 2-Titelstory, Diablo 3, Far Cry 3 und Top-Vollversion Prince of Persia: Die vergessene Zeit



## Petra_Froehlich (25. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 3/12 mit Risen 2-Titelstory, Diablo 3, Far Cry 3 und Top-Vollversion Prince of Persia: Die vergessene Zeit* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 3/12 mit Risen 2-Titelstory, Diablo 3, Far Cry 3 und Top-Vollversion Prince of Persia: Die vergessene Zeit


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2012)

Bei der Vollversion übrigens:

*Zur Aktivierung wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt.

Da gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man den Ubisoftlauncher braucht. Nur als Info.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei der Vollversion übrigens:
> 
> *Zur Aktivierung wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt.
> 
> Da gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man den Ubisoftlauncher braucht. Nur als Info.


 
Stimmt. Aber er wird wirklich nur für die Installation benötigt, das Ding lässt sich problemlos offline spielen und speichern. Nur so als Info


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber er wird wirklich nur für die Installation benötigt, das Ding lässt sich problemlos offline spielen und speichern. Nur so als Info


 
Gut. Solltet ihr eventuell noch in der News dazu schreiben. Ihr wisst ja, sonst beschwert sich nachher noch jemand


----------



## HMCpretender (27. Februar 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gut. Solltet ihr eventuell noch in der News dazu schreiben. Ihr wisst ja, sonst beschwert sich nachher noch jemand


 
Ich beschwer mich auch so. DRM-verseuchter Mist ist das.


----------



## Briareos (28. Februar 2012)

Klingt doch mal wieder nach einer guten Ausgabe, wird morgen bei meinem Händler des Vertrauens erworben.

Aber dem hier ...


HMCpretender schrieb:


> Ich beschwer mich auch so. DRM-verseuchter Mist ist das.


 ... schliess ich mich an.

Die Vollversionen sind für mich zwar kein Kaufgrund (eher eine nette Zugabe), aber von einer Heft-Vollversion erwarte ich einfach, das sie ohne derartig unerträgliche Schutzmaßnahmen auskommt.


----------



## Richie94 (29. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob auch andere das Problem bei der Inatallation haben, dass plötzlich nach der data6.cab gefragt wird und er diese auf Diskette 5 suchen will... Dadurch wurde mir das Installieren/Spielen leider bis jetzt verwehrt...


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Februar 2012)

Richie94 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob auch andere das Problem bei der Inatallation haben, dass plötzlich nach der data6.cab gefragt wird und er diese auf Diskette 5 suchen will... Dadurch wurde mir das Installieren/Spielen leider bis jetzt verwehrt...



Schau mal auf Seite 7 der PC Games in die Installationsanleitung. Da steht: "Wenn während der Installation die Meldung 'Bitte Disk 5 einlegen' erscheint, wenden Sie die DVD auf Seite 2. Nach der Installation wechseln Sie wieder auf Seite 1."
 Klar soweit?


----------



## Richie94 (29. Februar 2012)

Super danke, war schon so bessesen spielen zu wollen, das ich nioch gar nicht reingelesen habe...


----------



## Enisra (29. Februar 2012)

hmm, naja, solange die Publisher jetzt nicht auch auf die Idee kommen eine Heftversion mit Permanent-Internet zu verkaufen

Wobei mir jetzt allerdings Aufgrund der Schlagwörter Spiele und Internet sich dann doch wieder ein Gedanke aufdrängt; da es in letzter Zeit doch immer mal wieder Platzprobleme auf der Heft-DVD gab, weil die Spiele halt ihre größe haben und deswegen kaum bzw. wie bei Sacred 2, überhaupt garkein Raum mehr für anderes und Videos mehr vorhanden ist, gäbe es eigentlich nicht die Möglichkeit die Spiele über einen Download-Code unter die Leser zu bringen? 
Hätte auch evtl. den Effekt, das man dann auch nur mit einer einseitigen DVD auskommen würde.
Es wäre halt nur die Frage was für Möglichkeiten Ubisoft und dtp da dann hätten bzw. anbieten würden

BTW.: Ich weiß grade nicht, aber würde das nicht auch schonmal im Podcast angerissen?


----------



## Ostrocker (1. März 2012)

Bei mir lässt es sich gar nicht erst installieren, bricht ab mit CRC Fehler 
versuche erstmal das Heft umzutauschen


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. März 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmm, naja, solange die Publisher jetzt nicht auch auf die Idee kommen eine Heftversion mit Permanent-Internet zu verkaufen
> 
> Wobei mir jetzt allerdings Aufgrund der Schlagwörter Spiele und Internet sich dann doch wieder ein Gedanke aufdrängt; da es in letzter Zeit doch immer mal wieder Platzprobleme auf der Heft-DVD gab, weil die Spiele halt ihre größe haben und deswegen kaum bzw. wie bei Sacred 2, überhaupt garkein Raum mehr für anderes und Videos mehr vorhanden ist, gäbe es eigentlich nicht die Möglichkeit die Spiele über einen Download-Code unter die Leser zu bringen?
> Hätte auch evtl. den Effekt, das man dann auch nur mit einer einseitigen DVD auskommen würde.
> ...


 
Bitte nicht....  Erstens würde das bedeuten, dass jedes Spiel zwanghaft an eine Plattform gebunden ist und zweitens wäre es für Menschen, die noch kein schnelles Internet hätten, ja eher eine Bestrafung.
Ich sehe es auch als eine Art Service an, dass die ganzen Inhalte die eben zum Heft gehören (wie Vollversion) dann auch auf der DVD vorhanden sind. Gerade auch wenn man die DVDs sammelt, hat man dann immer alle Daten beisammen.


----------



## byaliar (1. März 2012)

Eine frage hatt jetzt PoP forgotten sands den ubilauncher oder nicht ?


----------



## Peter Bathge (1. März 2012)

byaliar schrieb:


> Eine frage hatt jetzt PoP forgotten sands den ubilauncher oder nicht ?


 
Schau dir mal die ersten zwei Antworten in diesem Thread an. Deutlicher geht's nun wirklich nicht ^^


----------



## cartasaft (3. März 2012)

*Klasse Ausgabe*

Die Ausgabe ist echt gelungen! Besonders der Artikel zu spielen vom Usb Stick ist interessant! 
Das man bei POP den Ubi Launcher braucht, ist mir bei nem Heftpreis von knapp 6 euro egal. 
Die geben bestimmt kein Geld aus um den Kopierschutz vom Spiel zu entfernen. Spaß macht es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## byaliar (5. März 2012)

Selbst für 6 € ist mir das Spiel mit ubilauncher nicht wert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2012)

Die Vollversion ist ganz nett.
Hab bis jetzt knapp 2 Stunden gespielt und macht einigermaßen Laune. Bloss die Story zündet nicht, und dem Prince fehlt einfach der spitzbübische Charme aus der SOT-Trilogie.
Hoffe der Schwierigkeitsgrad nimmt in den nächsten Stunden auch etwas zu, bis jetzt waren alle Rätsel dermaßen offensichtlich und einfach zu lösen, mich hätte es nicht gewundert wenn die Entwickler gar einen Wegweiser eingebaut hätten.


----------



## Ichhier (7. März 2012)

Wollte einmal fragen, ob das Feedback aus dem letzten Thread zur letzten Vollversion auch wahrgenommen wurde? Hatte da ja auch einige Vorschläge gemacht (http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...lc-berater-und-skyrim-mods-2.html#post9410204) und da es ja konkret keine Antworten zu den einzelnen Vorschlägen der User gab, würde es mich schon interessieren, ob davon etwas umsetzbar ist bzw. was ihr davon so haltet. Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber wenn dann zu den Vorschlägen relativ wenig gesagt wird, weiß man natürlich auch nicht, ob da etwas aufgegriffen wird, ob das völlig utopisch ist etc., vielleicht könntet ihr dazu noch etwas sagen?

Hatte euch ja im letzten Thread für die meist ohne Onlinekopierschutz auskommenden Spiele auf der Heft-DVD gelobt, finde es nun daher sehr schade, dass das Spiel im aktuellen Heft mit DRM ist. Wäre mir persönlich lieber, wenn da in Zukunft drauf verzichtet werden könnte, solche Spiele auf die DVD zu nehmen, ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## nahooom (12. März 2012)

Ich habe da eine Frage. Ich habe mir das Heft zum 1. mal gekauft und die Vollerversion installiert. als ich das Spiel dann starten wollte hat es mich nach einem Key gefragt. Ich habe schon das ganze Heft nach einem Key abgesucht. Muss man sich den Key wirklich online kaufen ? des wär ein bisschen Kacke


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. März 2012)

nahooom schrieb:


> Ich habe da eine Frage. Ich habe mir das Heft zum 1. mal gekauft und die Vollerversion installiert. als ich das Spiel dann starten wollte hat es mich nach einem Key gefragt. Ich habe schon das ganze Heft nach einem Key abgesucht. Muss man sich den Key wirklich online kaufen ? des wär ein bisschen Kacke



Den Key findest du ungefähr in der Heftmitte, als kleiner Bogen zwischen zwei normalengroßen Seiten. Einfach mal durchblättern, solltest es finden. Wenn nicht, war jemand so dreist und hat den Key stibitzt.


----------



## Enisra (12. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den Key findest du ungefähr in der Heftmitte, als kleiner Bogen zwischen zwei normalengroßen Seiten. Einfach mal durchblättern, solltest es finden. Wenn nicht, war jemand so dreist und hat den Key stibitzt.


 
hm, nja, oder es war einfach ein Produktionfehler und das Ding ist einfach rausgefallen, allerdings würde ich schon sagen das einem als Abonennt das Fähnchen schonmal aufgefallen wär
Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal an Rossi wenden


----------



## steel2000 (12. März 2012)

Positiv möchte ich an der aktuellen Ausgabe vor allem folgende Punkte bewerten:

- Dass auch Spiele aufgeführt werden wie Der Bahngigant: A-Train 9. Schön, wenn gleich zwei Seiten für die Vorschau dafür investiert wurden. Hatte bislang von diesem Teil noch nichts gehört.
- Der Artikel `PCs so günstig wie nie`. Echt eine Hilfe im Dschungel der (scheinbar) supertollen Wahnsinnsschnäppchen.
- Skyrim! Ob die Anleitung zum Creation-Kit oder der Teil im Extended - Anhang. Super!

Als negativ gibt es allein einen Punkt anzusprechen. An und für sich ergibt sich schon eine Möglichkeit, ihn zu verhindern, aber dennoch möchte ich ihn einfach mal aufführen. Inhalt: Die Nennung der Vollversion in der nächsten Ausgabe. Keine Ahnung, wie die Mehrheit der Leser darüber denkt, aber ich ließ mich bislang gern von der Ungewissheit überraschen. Ebenso wie das Meiden Eurer Homepage ein, zwei Tage vor dem Erscheinen der jeweiligen Ausgabe wird somit im Zweifelsfall eine bestimmte Heftseite ein Tabu darstellen. (Oh, das klingt im Schreibform ´ja echt dramatisch…) Tja, denkt darüber nach, ob Ihr das wollt !


----------



## Mothman (12. März 2012)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Als negativ gibt es allein einen Punkt anzusprechen. An und für sich ergibt sich schon eine Möglichkeit, ihn zu verhindern, aber dennoch möchte ich ihn einfach mal aufführen. Inhalt: Die Nennung der Vollversion in der nächsten Ausgabe. Keine Ahnung, wie die Mehrheit der Leser darüber denkt, aber ich ließ mich bislang gern von der Ungewissheit überraschen. Ebenso wie das Meiden Eurer Homepage ein, zwei Tage vor dem Erscheinen der jeweiligen Ausgabe wird somit im Zweifelsfall eine bestimmte Heftseite ein Tabu darstellen. (Oh, das klingt im Schreibform ´ja echt dramatisch…) Tja, denkt darüber nach, ob Ihr das wollt !


Kann zwar dein Empfinden nachvollziehen, aber die PCG muss schon etwas werben für ihr Heft. Und die Vollversion ist für nicht wenige "Gelegenheitskäufer" ja auch ein Kaufargument. Also muss man schon bevor das heft im Handel ist darauf hinweisen, damit die Leute es -sobald es im Handel ist- kaufen.


----------



## Enisra (12. März 2012)

naja
also das mir gespoilert wird was als nächstes für eine Vollversion kommt ist mir relativ egal und so wenn mich das so kümmern sollte, dann ist vielleicht das lesen der Vorschau eh nicht sooo schlau
Und ja, es ist halt heute wieder irgendwo ein Problem das viele sich das Heft halt nach der Vollversion aussuchen und wenn man da halt sieht, dass da jetzt das Spiel kommt, dann greift man das nächste mal vielleicht eher wieder zur PCGames


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. März 2012)

Ich sehe die Vorschau auf die nächste Vollversion als vorteilhaft. So kann man mit etwas Glück die u.U. teuere Anschaffung eines Titels, mit dem man schon länger liebäugelt, ad acta legen. Hat sich bei mir z.B. bei "Alpha Protocol" oder jüngst "The Whispered World" gelohnt, die beide der CBS beilagen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Vorschau auf die nächste Vollversion als vorteilhaft. So kann man mit etwas Glück die u.U. teuere Anschaffung eines Titels, mit dem man schon länger liebäugelt, ad acta legen. Hat sich bei mir z.B. bei "Alpha Protocol" oder jüngst "The Whispered World" gelohnt, die beide der CBS beilagen.


 
Ja, das stimmt. Ich hatte schon manchmal 2 Wochen vorher ein Spiel gekauft und dann lag es als Vollversion bei einem Heft dabei  Wenn das vorher verrraten wird, was 1 Monat später drin ist, dann kann das nicht mehr passieren


----------



## Exar-K (14. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Vorschau auf die nächste Vollversion als vorteilhaft. So kann man mit etwas Glück die u.U. teuere Anschaffung eines Titels, mit dem man schon länger liebäugelt, ad acta legen. Hat sich bei mir z.B. bei "Alpha Protocol" oder jüngst "The Whispered World" gelohnt, die beide der CBS beilagen.


 Die Vorschau finde ich auch gut. Ich habe durch die PCG-Vollversionen nun bestimmt schon zwei Dutzend Spiele doppelt hier herumfliegen.
Viele davon wurden zwar mehr als 1 Monat vor der Heftvariante gekauft, aber bei dem ein oder anderen Titel lag das durchaus nur paar Wochen auseinander.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. März 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die Vorschau finde ich auch gut. Ich habe durch die PCG-Vollversionen nun bestimmt schon zwei Dutzend Spiele doppelt hier herumfliegen.
> Viele davon wurden zwar mehr als 1 Monat vor der Heftvariante gekauft, aber bei dem ein oder anderen Titel lag das durchaus nur paar Wochen auseinander.


 
Ein Monat ist halt auch nur ein Monat, eine Portion Glück gehört halt dazu. Hätte ich ein halbes Jahr zuvor geahnt, dass die beiden Tomb Raider-Spiele (Anniversary und Underworld) in der PC Games landen würden, hätte ich auch ein paar Euro sparen können. Da war die Zeitspanne dann aber doch zu groß, und ich hätte ohnehin nur ein paar Euro gespart, weil beide schon längst im Low-Budget-Segment gelandet waren.

Einzig bei FSK18-Titeln braucht man sich ja keine Hoffnung zu machen, jemals eine in der PCG oder sonst wo zu finden. Man(n) stelle sich mal vor: "Duke Nukem Forever" in Ausgabe 04/12 !!! 
Naja, Wunschtraum. Aber immerhin ist es hier auszuschließen, auf doppelten Shootern o.ä. sitzen zu bleiben.


----------



## Exar-K (14. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Man(n) stelle sich mal vor: "Duke Nukem Forever" in Ausgabe 04/12 !!!


 Nee, lass mal. Das wäre nur wieder +1 für meinen Haufen der doppelten Spiele.


----------



## steel2000 (15. März 2012)

Danke für die Meinungen und Ansichten, die eine solche Vorschau mit sich bringt. In einem Fall erhoffe ich mir dennoch ein großes Fragezeichen an dessen Stelle - bezüglich der Jubiläumsausgabe zum 20. Lasst mir wenigstens das...


----------

